# Livery in the east end of Glasgow?



## LiveLaughLoveRide (23 October 2014)

I haven't got a horse of my own yet but of course I'd love to, so I'm looking into yards firstly to get an idea of the costs. The only thing is, since I live in a city, there are not many yards and unfortunately I can't travel that far. 7 miles max/15-20 mins (can travel by car and also train or bus). 

I'm still at school, so I will be unable to tend to the horse on school days (Mon-Fri) during the day - but after school is no problem and if it's near enough, I can go up in the mornings before school also. This means that I should probably need part livery, but do you think I'd manage to make DIY livery work? What are your situations? Sorry if I seem clueless - I'm just trying to plan out what I'd do if I had my own horse.

I've found some possible yards:

Blackfaulds Farm (DIY) - This is the closest one (£32.50 p/w | £130 p/m)
Roundknowe (Full, DIY, Working) (DIY: £35 p/w | £140 p/m)
Woodhead (I'm not really sure what kind of livery this yard provides) (?)
Campsie View Stables (Riding school. Not even sure if it provides livery) (?)

I'm sure there are other yards and riding schools around Glasgow, but I'd like to keep it local. Any other yards that provide inexpensive-ish part livery/assisted DIY or just DIY livery?

Thanks in advance 
(P.S. Sorry if I seem like an idiot  I know there is more to keeping a horse than livery)


----------



## LiveLaughLoveRide (23 October 2014)

Grass livery is also a possible option...?


----------



## neddy man (23 October 2014)

sorry I don't know your area , but try www.liverylist.co.uk or www.liveryfinder.co.uk there maybe one to suit you on there .


----------



## LeneHorse (26 October 2014)

South Cathkin may suit you - you can have basic DIY livery and pay extra to get the pony done by the staff on days you can't manage up. Also there are loads of kids and teenagers there so plenty of company your own age.


----------



## smallthumbsxo (3 November 2014)

Dumbreck DIY livery has a member of staff that will muck out etc. during the week but it would severely raise your livery from the current £35 p/w.


----------



## Jingleballs (4 November 2014)

I've not heard the greatest stories about Blackfaulds although don't have experience of it myself.  Avoid Roundknowe - had friends there and they hated it - no turn out, limited access to the arenas etc.

I used to live near Campsie view stables and unfortunately they don't do livery.  

There is Horse Haven near stepps which seems ok although only do full livery, or Sauchenhall in Cumbernauld which is quite good - no DIY but horses live out most of the year.


----------



## Shutterbug (9 November 2014)

Avoid Blackfaulds - YO is strange.  Not sure where you are but Kilt farm in Cumbernauld is nice and has people your age on it - nice kids.


----------



## aimsymc (9 November 2014)

Where abouts do you stay op? agree cathkin could be an option for you as they do all types of livery.

Defiately steer clear of Blackfaulds, shutterbug is being very kind when she says owner is strange!!


----------



## Shutterbug (9 November 2014)

aimsymc said:



			Where abouts do you stay op? agree cathkin could be an option for you as they do all types of livery.

Defiately steer clear of Blackfaulds, shutterbug is being very kind when she says owner is strange!!
		
Click to expand...

Well I did type something else but managed to restrain myself


----------



## caileag (12 November 2014)

OP Where do you ride at the moment? Why not ask around there and see if anyone can offer a loan or share for a while. This is a good way to get more of an insight into what the local yards are like. Check tack shops too. : )


----------



## atropa (14 November 2014)

I think most of the places mentioned in this thread would be hard for a school pupil to get to daily. Cumbernauld certainly is a bit of a trip from the East End of Glasgow if you don't drive. Op, I also live in the East End and the nearest for me is Roundknowe - it's nice enough but places are usually in high demand as it really is the closest place to the city. I think you have to book the schools too as it's a very busy livery yard, and hacking is limited. I think there are a few places further up the road that it's on as well, past the golf course, and there is Greyfriars also in roughly the same area. 
Horse Haven or similar places around the Gartcosh area might be an option? Personally I find that I have to travel around 30-45 minutes from the east end to reach a reasonable yard with good facilities and hacking.


----------

